

Are you using RSpec+Cucumber+FactoryGirl right now? Read this - ariejan
https://ariejan.net/2015/04/07/testing-with-minitest/

======
jrjarrett
I think the author is missing the point of what Cucumber tries to accomplish
-- to allow non-technical, non-coder business analysts (for example) to write
tests in an English like syntax, and then a developer can go behind the scenes
and make them pass.

Sure, anything can be done to excess. Writing unit tests closer to the metal
in Ruby is one thing, but trying to find a common language that everyone
involved in a project can speak is another.

So Cucumber is not a bad thing. Just don't use it incorrectly.

